# Recommended Site to buy SX OS license?



## shado9573 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hello all, 
As the title suggests. I'm willing to buy an sx os license.
But i do not know much sites.
Anyone know a site where they ordered theres from and got it delivered quickly?
Also how and where do they send it? Like as an attachment to our emial.
And what is the name of the file they send?


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 3, 2019)

they list shops on their website and youll likely just get the code as clear text in an email


----------



## Mythical (Feb 3, 2019)

Get it from the the official site. Can't link it due to some new warez program they've been advertising


----------



## shado9573 (Feb 3, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Get it from the the official site. Can't link it due to some new warez program they've been advertising


You mean from the resellers they have listed?


----------



## gemartic (Feb 3, 2019)

Sxflashcard dot com


----------



## Lacius (Feb 3, 2019)

shado9573 said:


> Hello all,
> As the title suggests. I'm willing to buy an sx os license.
> But i do not know much sites.
> Anyone know a site where they ordered theres from and got it delivered quickly?
> ...


Out of curiosity, is there a reason you're buying SX OS instead of using Atmosphere for free?


----------



## shado9573 (Feb 3, 2019)

Lacius said:


> Out of curiosity, is there a reason you're buying SX OS instead of using Atmosphere for free?


For using Emunand and XCI files.
Sure Atmosphere has its perks but i think SX OS is better.
You can present a reason not to buy it considering it is payed.
Not to mention for Backups as well.
Sure one can wait but i dont know how long.
It has stealth mode and considering i may want to go online at one point.
I just find it better.


----------



## shado9573 (Feb 3, 2019)

gemartic said:


> Sxflashcard dot com


I want to know about weather our purchases will be made safe and nothing out of the ordinary happens to my credit card?
How long did it take for you to get the code?


----------



## midstor (Feb 3, 2019)

I highly suggest http://3ds-flashcard.com or https://mod3dscard.com they are very trustworthy.


----------



## shado9573 (Feb 3, 2019)

midstor said:


> I highly suggest http://3ds-flashcard.com or https://mod3dscard.com they are very trustworthy.


Mod3ds isnt available right now.
Due to Chinese new year.
and 3dsflash card doesnt have the any seperate license available.


----------



## TinyBilbo (Feb 3, 2019)

shado9573 said:


> Hello all,
> As the title suggests. I'm willing to buy an sx os license.
> But i do not know much sites.
> Anyone know a site where they ordered theres from and got it delivered quickly?
> ...



I just purchased a license yesterday for a friend... I linked through the official xecuter website to;

https://www.txswitch.com/XECUTER-SX-OS-LICENSE-CODE-IN-STOCK[FAST-SHIPPING]-p929239.html

The site wouldn't accept my Revolut CreditCard.
So I spoke to someone on their live chat who suggested a PayPal transfer, which I did (after having to set up a PayPal account!).

After payment was verified (a couple of minutes after sending) they gave me a code via the live chat, which I used on the xecuter website to get a license.dat.
However the code didn't work on the actual Switch itself (although the upload to the site went fine).
I contacted the live chat again immediately, (thinking I was going to have a battle)...
They simply asked for some verification photos of the site upload and the switch error, which I emailed them, and then they promptly issued me another license which worked!

So all in all, I had to jump through a few hoops, but I had the Switch up and running for $29 in about 30mins, with excellent live customer service... So I was happy!


----------



## midstor (Feb 4, 2019)

shado9573 said:


> Mod3ds isnt available right now.
> Due to Chinese new year.
> and 3dsflash card doesnt have the any seperate license available.


That is untrue, if you order and email [email protected] or [email protected] with the transaction ID of the purchase they will ship it out. - I'm an admin on there discord- And that's what I've been told before.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



shado9573 said:


> Mod3ds isnt available right now.
> Due to Chinese new year.
> and 3dsflash card doesnt have the any seperate license available.


As well, they both offer selly links on there discord servers. (mod3dscard and 3dsflashcard) they are the best service imo


----------



## shado9573 (Feb 4, 2019)

midstor said:


> That is untrue, if you order and email [email protected] or [email protected] with the transaction ID of the purchase they will ship it out. - I'm an admin on there discord- And that's what I've been told before.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Ahh then maybe its my bad.
I'll check again but at the moment looking for a license only.


----------



## larrypretty (Feb 15, 2019)

shado9573 said:


> Ahh then maybe its my bad.
> I'll check again but at the moment looking for a license only.


The email is [email protected] not [email protected]


----------



## midstor (Feb 15, 2019)

larrypretty said:


> The email is [email protected] not [email protected]


ehm no its [email protected] Trust me.


----------



## quot1990 (Feb 21, 2019)

Recommended https://selly.gg/u/SXStrore
The best at the moment


----------



## Sheeeld234 (Feb 27, 2019)

SX OS: 26.5usd: http://www.digimartz.com/Xecuter-SX-OS-Software-License-for-Nintendo-Switch_p1347.html


----------



## larrypretty (Jun 25, 2019)

MirandaCC said:


> I don't want to wait for a long time, I want to get the sx os in a monment, which reseller in the reseller list is the fastest, I find a store named Elewelt.net , is it reliable?


Team Xecuter main site https://team-xecuter.com/ you can find quick SX OS sellers there.


----------



## elizabethprice (Jul 5, 2019)

Why don't you use Modchips Direct? Just visit their website and see what they offer


----------



## larrypretty (Jul 15, 2019)

It only supports Credit card payment, and their sx os price is much higher than Mod3dscard, which I bought the 5th code at 28.9$.


----------



## ronopotomus (Jul 26, 2019)

Purchased my code through mod3dscard due to recommendation here. Got it in minutes by e-mailing my reference number to admin. Thank you Larrypretty.


----------



## switchjustswitch (Oct 8, 2019)

yes  I like txswitch, too it's fast and quickly


----------



## vercetti799 (Nov 16, 2019)

Nice... Looking to buy one as well


----------



## MinecraftGuy (Apr 11, 2020)

Lacius said:


> Out of curiosity, is there a reason you're buying SX OS instead of using Atmosphere for free?


I Agree, I use Hekate + Atmosphere and that is pretty much overall the best combo, just because:
1. It's free
2.Easy to install and update
3. Hekate has everything the SX bootloader has and more
4. Apps are easy to install
5. You get the Idea


----------



## hamodwii (Oct 17, 2020)

MinecraftGuy said:


> I Agree, I use Hekate + Atmosphere and that is pretty much overall the best combo, just because:
> 1. It's free
> 2.Easy to install and update
> 3. Hekate has everything the SX bootloader has and more
> ...


for a non modded switch will Atmosphere do the same thing as SX?


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 17, 2020)

hamodwii said:


> for a non modded switch will Atmosphere do the same thing as SX?



Atmosphere has no XCI mounting and USB HDD support.


----------



## hamodwii (Oct 17, 2020)

Hayato213 said:


> Atmosphere has no XCI mounting and USB HDD support.


thanks for the reply, i am trying to find a website to purchase ths SX OS complete tool if you can help , i already sent an enquiry to the top email.
also will it work on the newer switches?
thanks


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 17, 2020)

hamodwii said:


> thanks for the reply, i am trying to find a website to purchase ths SX OS complete tool if you can help , i already sent an enquiry to the top email.
> also will it work on the newer switches?
> thanks



You need to hardmod if you are on V1 patched or V2 units it come with the license if you buy SX Core/Lite, as for V1 unpatched you can find it on ebay.


----------



## hamodwii (Oct 17, 2020)

Hayato213 said:


> You need to hardmod if you are on V1 patched or V2 units it come with the license if you buy SX Core/Lite, as for V1 unpatched you can find it on ebay.


thanks man i wil try to find a website


----------



## JessicaBaker (Oct 29, 2020)

Thank you for posting sites


----------



## happy-ending (Nov 5, 2020)

switchjustswitch said:


> yes  I like txswitch, too it's fast and quickly


I like too. I also participated in the event and got a free gift.
Now they changed the domain name to stxwitch.com


----------



## Supoc (Jan 13, 2021)

Good information thanx!


----------



## Magneto (May 31, 2021)

I will try it


----------

